# Aspen Bedding For Rats



## Rachcamx10 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi,
I've been wanting to switch my rats from fleece to bedding and I've heard that Aspen is safe for rats. I've gotten some suggestions from friends, however I don't have the same brand of Aspen bedding that they have in their country.
The main Aspen we have here is All Living Things® Aspen Bedding | small pet Litter & Bedding | PetSmart
Do you know if this is safe as I know some pet store brands say it's safe but do have unsafe products in their bedding. I've also heard that Aspen can be quite dusty, which is bad for rats?
Or would you guys say that paper based bedding like KAYTEE® Clean & Cozy™ Small Pet Bedding | small pet Litter & Bedding | PetSmart would be better. I've heard that one is really good for hamsters but would it be good for rats as well?
Or Carefresh Small Pet bedding?

Do any of you guys have experience with any of these beddings? I just want to make sure my rats are getting the best option possible.
Thanks in advance


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been using aspen shavings for a couple years now and I've been very happy with it. The only thing you need to be concerned about when it comes to the different brands of aspen is the amount of dust. I buy two different kinds of aspen. I get the Kaytee shavings and I also buy bales of shredded aspen horse bedding from a local farm/feed store. The horse bedding is very dusty so I hand-sift out the excess dust with a mesh laundry basket. It's amazing after that. The Kaytee shavings are far less dusty but I sift them too because ...less dust is good. I'm probably a bit excessive and extra sifting may not be at all necessary but if your rats react poorly to the wood shavings, sifting is an option.


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

I use aspen, and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Rachcamx10 (Mar 13, 2020)

Thank you for all the advice, however I've had a look at the options for Aspen bedding in my area and the ratings are really bad and say they are dusty and smelly.
I was thinking to do an alternative of paper bedding. Perhaps I could do a mixture of shredded newspaper/paper and some carefresh or something like that?
Do you think the rats would mind what they got and what promotes their natural behaviours more.
Or would the newspaper and paper bedding get really stinky, really fast as they live in my bedroom and don't want it to stink up my room.
I would prefer to get aspen, but I can't seem to find any good ones.
Thanks


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Can you order it online? I get mine from Amazon.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Rachcamx10 said:


> Perhaps I could do a mixture of shredded newspaper/paper and some carefresh or something like that?


Newsprint has some issues. It's not good for absorbency or odor/ammonia control but it's very inexpensive so changing it every few days when it gets gross isn't a big hit to your wallet. I don't like using shredded newspaper because the shredding process produces tons of dust. Ink may also be a concern. While most newspaper inks are "soy based," that doesn't necessarily mean that they're safe. Soy based ink isn't just made of vegetable products. It also contains other potentially harmful substances like [carbon black and petroleum]. If your rats are living in newspaper, the ink will rub off on their hands and fur and they will consume it while grooming. If newsprint is something you're interested in trying out, I'd suggest purchasing blank newsprint sheets. You may find large packages of blank newsprint in the shipping/packing section of your local hardware store. 

All loose substrates will have dust. Carefresh is no exception. [Carefresh may or may not control odors and ammonia] as well as other loose substrate options. 

When bedding is concerned, I think the best thing you can do is try different things out to see what works best for you and for your rats. There are a few criteria you'll want to keep in mind. The goals are good absorbency, ammonia/odor control, low dust, fragrance free, and affordability. No bedding is going to get A+'s in every category. There will always be some compromise. That's where personal preference comes into play.

For me, the aspen that I buy is good for affordability, absorbency and odor control but it's dusty. I'm willing to compromise by taking extra time to sift out the excess dust because I think the other features are worth it. Other people might prefer a different type of substrate with lower odor/ammonia control because the benefits outweigh the requirement to change the bedding more often.

If you want to try aspen, ignore the reviews and go purchase a small bag to see how _you_ like it. Reviews are often stupid. If you want to try shredded paper and Carefresh, give it a try. Then try paper pellet cat litter and crumbled paper cat litter. Then try Crinkle-cut Kraft paper, then try Clean and Cozy, then try kiln-dried pine shavings, then try fleece with an absorbent layer underneath, then try corncob litter, then try alfalfa pellets, then try hemp, then try soil, then try hardwood stove pellets, etc. etc. There are so many different options to explore!


----------



## Terry22 (Mar 9, 2021)

From my experience all bedding has some sort of dust. All aspen beddings have lots of dust. Even those chunky wood beddings for reptiles have lots of dust. I always keep a large strainer/sifter just for my rat's bedding to remove as much extra dust as possible in my bathtub. This makes a huge difference as they dig around and kick it up.

Edit: Whoops didn't mean to necro an old thread.


----------

